# Northern Ohio Catfish Tournament Trail Rules



## JASON STANFIELD (May 24, 2011)

Welcome To
&#65279;&#65279;Northern Ohio Catfish Tournament Trail
Webmaster Login
&#8203;FOLLOW US On&#65279;
ContactHome

N.O.C.T.T
RULES​1) All State & Federal Fishing and Boating Laws and Regulations will be enforced.
2) Cheating will not be tolerated any one caught Cheating will be disqualified.
3) N.O.C.T.T reserves the right to cancel a tournament due to weather or lake conditions.
4) Pre-Fishing is allowed before any tournament. Anglers must be off the water 12 hours before the start of a Tournament. 
5) No Boat is allowed on the water the day of the Tournament before they are registered. This rule also applies to bank fisherman. After you are registered and your live well has been checked you may launch your boat to catch bait.
6) 6 Fish limit, fish must be a minimum of 16. Fish must be alive when brought to the weigh in and returned to the water after they are weighed. Fish can not be kept, ALL fish must be released.
7) 2 Fish over 28 per team Channels or Blues. 1 Fish over 28 if you are fishing alone. Flatheads will be a separate pot and will not be weighed with your 6 fish limit.
8) Penalties that can be assessed at weigh in are as follows If you bring a fish that is under regulation size, fish will not be weighed and a 5 pound deduction penalty will be assessed, If you bring more than two over 28 fish to weigh in, the additional over 28 fish will not be weighed and a 5 pound deduction penalty will be assessed. If a dead fish is brought to weigh in, the fish will not be weighed and a 5 pound deduction penalty will be assessed. ALL FISH WILL BE MEASURED AT WEIGH INS. 
9) Maximum number of rods that can be used is 2 per angler. 2 rods per single man team, 4 rods per 2 man teams. One additional rod per angler allowed on boat for backup. 
10) No communication of any kind between anglers during Tournament hours. This includes cell phones, marine radios, facebook, texting, pictures or any other ways of communication.
11) Teams consist of 1 or 2 anglers; a 3rd angler is allowed if he or she is under the age of 15 or over the age of 65.
12) Fish must be caught from Rod & Reel. Anglers may not use Limb Lines, Trot Lines or Jugs to catch their fish.
13) No Chumming or Baiting Holes permitted by anglers before or during a tournament.
14) Weigh in line will close at 4:00 PM for day events and 8:00 AM for night events. Anglers not inline by said times will be disqualified and fish will not be weighed.
15) Fish must be Alive to be weighed any questionable fish will have 1 minute to gill, If your fish does not gill in that minute, fish will not be weigh and penalties will be assessed. Anglers are not permitted to get out of weigh in line to replace a fish that is dying.
16) No Alcoholic beverages or drugs will be tolerated during tournament hours.
17) Stringers may be used but it has to be put through the fishs lower lip, not through the gills. Anglers can only have 1 fish per stringer. Fish must be off stringer before your turn to weigh in.
18) Pay out is listed below 90% to the top 4 weights 5th place will receive a Rod & Reel combo If there is less than 10 entries pay out will go to the top 2 weights and 3rd place will receive a Rod & Reel combo.

Payout 90% To The Top 4 Teams
1st 40%
2nd 25%
3rd 15%​4th 10%​ 5th will receive a Rod & Reel​


----------

